# People who take their jobs too seriously



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

One thing that annoys me is when people take their job way too seriously, especially a bs minimum wage retail or fast food job. This is especially true with older workers, usually over age 50, but applies to workers of all ages.

I don't understand why some people get worked up over a job that pays $8 an hour. To me work is just a place where I go, collect my paycheck and leave. My real life is university, which will prepare for a real career, not retail. I don't know why some people get so worked up over a petty low paying job.


Do these people not have anything better to worry about?


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Describe the sort of situation that is bothering you.


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

Well I can see why older people would take it seriously. Age discrimination. Harder for older people to get jobs to support themselves. As for everyone else, people have different priorities in life. I mean, have you seen all those threads in the dating section and the replies they get? Different people, different priorities. Some depend on their next paycheck for their meal and the roof over their head.

Did something happen OP?


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

To some people, that $8/hr, low paying job is their entire source of income which pays for where they live and whether they have electricity and food so it's a bit more important to them. You're fortunate that you have the opportunity and the means to go to college and pursue a career. Not everyone is able to do that.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

^^ Yeah, I'm curious for an example as well. 

When I was in retail I worked with a lot of older people who had been at the store for years. You've gotta consider how long they've probably been putting up with the same bull****. They're working their asses off and seeing little reward for it, but they've gotta support their families with this job. Maybe multiple ones. That **** gets frustrating and tiring. It IS serious.

But no matter what ****ty, low-paying job someone has, I think it's best to try to take pride in it. I don't wanna just show up, I wanna work my *** off and leave a good impression. I want to take it seriously. 

It's great that you're going to school and might end up in a nice career, but don't forget how many people live off those retail and fast food jobs. It's not easy.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

People who take their jobs too seriously, don't understand the human purpose in life.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

feels said:


> ^^ Yeah, I'm curious for an example as well.
> 
> When I was in retail I worked with a lot of older people who had been at the store for years. You've gotta consider how long they've probably been putting up with the same bull****. They're working their asses off and seeing little reward for it, but they've gotta support their families with this job. Maybe multiple ones. That **** gets frustrating and tiring. It IS serious.
> 
> ...


Just in general the typical daily bs that happens at work. I work a part time overnight stocking job at Home Depot. There is this old lady that works there and is a perfectionist. She'll call me out for petty little things, like if I leave a cart full of garbage in front of her department. Its overnight, there are no customers, who the hell cares where I leave my carts? There are no customers, all the garbage is going to be taken to the back at the end of the day anyways. I just leave it there temporarily. Its literally just a shopping cart with cardboard in it, her department happens to be near the back of the store where all the garbage is at so sometimes we'll just line up the carts there conveniently.

Then there is this old guy that complains a lot about party little things too. He got mad at us (the overnight team) because we put all the merchandize in front of the aisles, and he needed that space to put a ladder up to get something from above. We are just doing our job. Our job is to put all the merchandize in front of the aisles to stock the merchandise. Its not my fault that all the boxes are blocking his way, that's our job. He should talk to management, not blame us. We are doing our job.

I understand these people depend on their jobs for a living. I still think their crankiness is unnecessary. Their company pays them near-minimum wage, they don't need to be perfectionists. Why work your *** off for a company that pays you crap, when you can get by with mediocre work. The pay is mediocre, so the work should not have to work their *** off. I'm not saying they should be lazy, but just work at a regular pace. No need to be perfectionists for a low paying job. They are just numbers to the company. The company doesn't care about them, they are easily replaceable. There is no need for them to pledge loyalty and work their *** off for a multi-billion dollar corporation that pays them crap.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I happen to be one of them.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Sorry but I'm one of those people. When I'm on the clock, it doesn't matter how much I get paid. I'm lucky to get hired at all, not that the employer is doing me a favor but realistically I'm fortunate to be picked over any other candidate due to a whole range of my personal issues, especially when it comes to service jobs.

There are fat cats that think poor people are actually _poor people_. Know what I mean? I'd like to show them otherwise. It seems you think minimum wage is not real work, but for some, it's all they'll ever have and their only viable option.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

tonyhd71 said:


> I understand these people depend on their jobs for a living. I still think their crankiness is unnecessary. Their company pays them near-minimum wage, they don't need to be perfectionists. Why work your *** off for a company that pays you crap, when you can get by with mediocre work. The pay is mediocre, so the work should not have to work their *** off. I'm not saying they should be lazy, but just work at a regular pace. No need to be perfectionists for a low paying job. They are just numbers to the company. The company doesn't care about them, they are easily replaceable. There is no need for them to pledge loyalty and work their *** off for a multi-billion dollar corporation that pays them crap.


Maybe they are perfectionists working in a non-perfectionist job. I know I am/did apply to this kind of job. When I applied my friend was like, "So what? It's not like you're working for the White House." Well, I wanted to take the job seriously, any job in fact. Meh. Maybe they are stressed too because they're working sh!tty jobs, but they don't know it, they don't know how to get out of this ****ty job and work someplace that they like. Sorry to hear your troubles.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

A job and career defines you for life. Good luck!


----------

